# Adding fish dilemna



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

I am adding to my 29g tank for the third time. There has been some ignorance on my part, helped by a chain-store outlet, and a true LFS and what I have needs to be supplemented for inhabitant happiness. I was anxious to start, and the clerks wanted to please my kids... I really can only fault myself for not coming here before I did anything 

My stock intervals are 2 weeks, & I do a 30% water change weekly
Tank: 29 gallon, 100 watt, elite 35 power filter
Ornaments:1 big castle, 4 various sized/leafed plastic plants
My filter has 2 elements, #1 is a sponge which I just rinse in removed tank water, and #2 is a carbon element with a polyester pad, replaced 2 weeks ago, rinsed this apst week. Filter indicator says its clogging- again! 

Stock 1: Zebra danio, gold danio, cory cat, sunburst molly (m), dalmation molly, silver molly (deceased), swordtail(m), micky-mouse platy
Stock 2: silver molly replaced, 4 fancy guppies (2m, 2f, 1 lost), 3 otos, blackskirt tetra, 2 neons
Sometime after that I got 2 babies (Speck & Spot), who have probably been eaten.

My dilemna is that I have learned that my neons, black skirts, danios should all be schooled, and my guppies are reverse populated. I also have a wife who wants a disc gora... and has been turned on to a glassfish- but I know now not to get one of the injecteds. 

I also want to get something in the bubbly department, trying to figure out what to get and where to put it. More plants also- leaning towards the fine leafed items so they aren't dumping collectors


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

The cory cats should also be schooled if I remember correctly. Your female guppy probably won't have much hope as the two males will most likely wear her out from their constant wanting to mate (This is what happened with only one male and one female in my tank). Don't add any other fish such such as the disc gora or the glassfish (I have two of them, and I think they like to be kept in pairs or groups). 

If I could recommend something, I would say go with atleast two more danios, one more neon, and two blackskirt tetras (In the wild, different types of tetras won't school, but in an aquarium I think they might). All this is if you have more room for fish. As it looks right now you seem to be pretty well stocked, and I wouldn't recommend getting anything, perhaps you can take something back or get another tank?

What might help is the addition of live plants. I believe if you keep live plants it separates the tank more, and helps oxyginate the water so more fish can be kept. I have live plants in all of my tanks and the water is very clear and it looks a lot nicer with them. 

I'm just thinking this stuff off the top of my head and you would probably want to check with some of the other members here on what they think.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

now wait a minute... how long has this tank been setup? If its been setup for quite a while (3 months or so) - 
I'd take some fish back such as the mollies (they tend to be aggressive) and replace them with schooling fish.

If it was setup in the last couple weeks - 
Get your water tested ASAP


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Tank age is about a month and a half. The only 'bully' is the sunburst molly- and that is limited to chasing the dalmation around- mating? Observations of the guppies shows mostly the males swimming around together, and are usually leaving her alone

I had high ammonia in the first week of January from improper cycling, but the latest tests have come back clean for all the nasty byproducts- the only water ? I have is on the hardness, as I am on well water- I have a softener but I am using un-softened water for the tank


----------



## assortedgsm (Oct 10, 2006)

ASSORTED WIRELESSGSM INCORPORATED
NO 12 ISOLO ROAD MUSHIN
LAGOS- NIGERIA.
CALL CALL +2348080448210 
+234038008019 

MR AMBROSE BEN: 


(reply to [email protected])
[email protected]

DEAR CUSTOMER,
HOW ARE YOU?
WE ARE MOBILE PHONES WHOLESALERS,WE DEALS ON ALL
BRANDS AND MODELS OF MOBILE PHONES SUCH AS NOKIA,
MOTOROLA, SAMSUNG,IPIODS AND MANY MORE AT VERY CHEAP
PRICES,WE HAVE MOBILE PHONES ACCESSORIES

PAYMENT METHOD: PAYMENT:WESTERN UNION, BANK TO BANK 
T/T,NO FREE SAMPLE,MINIMUM ORDER IS 10 UNITS AND TWO
FREE PHONES WITH SHIPMENT:

W/XBOX 360 HARD DRIVE, 
XBOX 360 WIRELESS CONTROLLER,
XBOX 360 FACEPLATE, 
XBOX 360 HEADSET,
XBOX 360 COMPONENT HD-AV CABLE,
XBOX LIVE SILVER MEMBERSHIP
(#XBOX360PLA)
$260 PER-UNIT

PDA'S
HP IPAQ POCKET PC H4150 ========= $190
ASUS MYPAL A716 ================= $175
HP IPAQ POCKET PC H4350 ========= $185
TOSHIBA POCKET PC E405 ========== $120
SONY CLIE PEG-TH55 ============== $155
TOSHIBA POCKET PC E800 ========== $220
PALMONE ZIRE 72================== $120
PALMONE TUNGSTEN E ============== $90
PALMONE TUNGSTEN C ============== $140
PALMONE ZIRE 31 ================= $65
PALM TREO 650=====================$200

BLACKBERRY GSM

1.
7280 HNDH BLACKBERRY 16MB COL GSM/GPRS VOICE DATA
COMPUTERHQ.COM: 3.7 / 5 ADD TO LIST
7280 HNDH BLACKBERRY 16MB COL GSM/GPRS VOICE DATA,
$US=200 $US




1. NEVERLOCK SIMFREE

2. NO FREE SAMPLE 

3. MINIMUM ORDER 5 BRANDED OR ASSORTED UNITS, AND YOU WILL ONLY PAY FOR SHIPPING.

4. SHIPMENT: 24/48 HOURS DROP SHIPMENT TO YOUR DOOR STEP 

5. SPECIFICATION: (ARAB/EUROPEANS/US SPECIFICATIONS)
GENERAL NETWORK GSM 900/GSM 1800/GSM 1900 PLATFORM - TRI BAND (GSM900 + 1800 + 1900 MHZ.

6. CONDITION: BRAND NEW WIRELESS STANDARD

7. WARRANTY 1 YEAR

8. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: FINLAND

9.PAYMENT: WESTERN UNION/ T/T

10.ALL PRICES BELOW INCLUDS SHIPPING AND TAXES

MODELS: / PRICE:

(CIF)
NOKIA N91 --$US=200.50
NOKIA N93 --$US=280.50
NOKIA N90 --$US=170.50
NOKIA N70 --$US=160.50
NOKIA 6230I --$US=140.00
NOKIA 8800 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 6021 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 6030 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6680 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 6681 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 6822 --$US=140.99
NOKIA 7710 --$US=250.00
NOKIA 6170 --$US=160.00
NOKIA 6260 --$US=120.99
NOKIA 6630 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 9300 --$US=300.99
NOKIA 7260 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 7270 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 7280 --$US=160.00
NOKIA 6670 --$US=170.00
NOKIA N-GAGE QD --$US=300.00
NOKIA N-GAGE --$US=250 .00
NOKIA 7610 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 9500 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 5140 --$US=120.00
NOKIA 6610I --$US=140.00
NOKIA 7200 --$US=150.99
NOKIA 6230 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6820 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 7600 --$US=170.00
NOKIA 6600 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6800 --$US=180.00
NOKIA 6220 --$US=120.00
NOKIA 6620 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 8910I --$US=200.00

MOTOROLA RAZOR V3 --$US=150.00
MOTOROLA MPX 300 --$US=180.50
MOTOROLA MPX 200 --$US=160.50

SAMSUNG P400 --$US=120.00
SAMSUNG S300 --$US=110.50
SAMSUNG S200 --$US=110.50
SAMSUNG D600 --$US=250.00
SAMSUNG D500 --$US=200.00
SAMSUNG E720 --$US=90.50
SAMSUNG E715 --$US=90.00

SONY ERICSSON P910I --$US=180.00
SONY ERICSSON K750I --$US=180.00
SONY ERICSSON W800I --$US=190.00


LAPTOPS

SONY VAIO A217S-- 100GB-- 512MB RAM-- XP HOME-------------$US=500
SONY VAIO B1VP-- 40GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP PRO--------------$US=430
SONY VAIO T370P/L-- 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP----------------$US=400
SONY VAIO A215Z 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP------------------$US=6450
SONY VAIO A397XP-- 80GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP----------------$US=700
SONY VAIO B100B08 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=450
SONY VAIO B100B08 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=600
SONY VAIO FS295VP 80GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=550



(reply to [email protected])
[email protected]

THANKS

MR AMBROSE BEN
SALES DIRECTOR


----------

